# wifi tv netflix downloaded movies don't play thru home theatre speakers, onlyl tv.



## wdebow (Nov 22, 2011)

New Sony tv with built in wifi, New Yamaha home theater, cable box programs play thru receiver fine, but signals from wifi won't direct audio to home theater. TV, Receiver, and hdmi cable are ARC compatible. Ideas appreciated.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

How is the TV connected back to the Yamaha?

Is the TV audio menu set to External?


----------

